# Dogs, vets and the journey home



## 103545 (Mar 23, 2007)

We, (Comfort Insurance that is) would like to hear any feedback from returning travellers where they have been the subject of delays. Has the delay meant a second trip to the vet (the first certificate having run out)?
Should the additional costs involved be something that travel insurance should pick up?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Luckily we haven't been subjected to any delays other than an hour at Eurotunnel French side and by this time we were already through the book in section.

Our understanding is: if you are through the check -in process then any delays thereafter would be ok.

However if you turn up late and are over the 24-48hour window for the check -in stage for your pet then YES the pet would have to have the tick and worm treatment again.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sounds like a good addon for insurance to pickup the tab if this had occurred, are you thinking of implementing this on your travel policies then Comfort ?


----------



## 103545 (Mar 23, 2007)

It's food for thought - we are simply trying to see if a demand exists


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

another idea that someone ran past me lately is the possibility of some form of topup insurance to allow import of mhs on full comprehensive policy rather than the third party that exists atm as this makes for a worrisome time when you are picking up a huge investment and driving it across Europe for the first time on foreign roads


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

We had trouble one time the vet at home had missed out one of the stamps on the passport and the wife had to make a round trip from Calais to Newcastle to get it stamped arrived back to late so we had to have the dog treated again.. The vet paid the bill as the say human error but this was my second passport from them as the first had wrong name and dates in it and asked to make right they just crossed it out and put a different date so I refused to have it and told them I wanted a new one the girl was not happy but I got one . Should have checked in more thoroughly


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*pet insurance*

why sould the Insurance co pick up the tab. Its not going to cost that much surely!!


----------

